# Itech Model Engineer Index



## cgi (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,I do not know if very many people here use the Model Engineer index at http://www.itech.net.au ,but i have had trouble trying access it in the last month.Has anyone else experienced the same problem lately.Thanks,Curt


----------



## clivel (Oct 14, 2014)

It seems to have completely disappeared without a trace. The actual indexes used by http://www.itech.net.au/ can be downloaded from http://www.groundlevel.demon.co.uk/me_index.html although they are not nearly as convenient to use as the http://www.itech.net.au/ site was.
Clive


----------



## cgi (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Clive,for confirming what i thought had happened.I just wasn't sure if my browser was to old and no longer supported by the site or what.I already downloaded the indexes from goundlevel a few weeks ago to get them while i can.It just was easier to search through them from itech's site. Curt


----------

